# Big Bass in the dead of the day!



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

My bass boat was getting some work done to it so I took out the ol' 10 foot deep V with the trolling motor and at 2pm in 8fow on a drop of by some pads I hooked up with this beaut. Since I didn't have my boat there was no scale on board but was alittle over 22" and was about 6.5lbs.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome fish


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok..... that's just making me envious! Great catch!

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Heres a better pic. The other one came off my iPhone and it made it fuzzy


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome what did u catch it on 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

8lb test and a drop shot with a 5in worm. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigRed89 (Jul 22, 2012)

Really nice fish


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice fish. And good job getting him in on lite equipment.


----------

